# Upgrade Time!



## aaroncornish

So I finally made it down to Bella Barista to see the lovely Claudette!

The result, a bit of an upgrade to the coffee bench









Before









After









It is lovely machine. It is taking some getting used to though but the results have been fantastic so far.

The bench needs a bit of a sort out now, and the stand mixer has been relegated to another shelf in the kitchen.


----------



## Daren

Ooo - you've gotta be pleased with that. Looks beautiful


----------



## aaroncornish

Over the moon. Need to have a proper play with it, got a bit over caffeinated today from testing.


----------



## Mr O

Looking very good, are you having the same problem as me, difficulty in taking a decent photo due to blingness?


----------



## Rhys

And here's me wondering what a classic would look like on the double knock box..









Nice machine, looks lovely and shiny!


----------



## froggystyle

Ditch the toaster and stick the E8 there, can't beat having more than on grinder!


----------



## froggystyle

One grinder. Retarded fingers strike again.


----------



## DoubleShot

You sure are moving up in the world in a BIG way!

Well done and enjoy your coffee!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Looking good!


----------



## iroko

That looks great, enjoy,


----------



## aaroncornish

Really enjoying it so far. Useless at steaming milk as expected, I will get used to it


----------



## aaroncornish

Upgrade to the upgrade


----------



## Glenn

That's a big leap

Where are you based Aaron?


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Well that's a nuisance, the hoppers to big to go under the shelf. I bet your gutted!









Looks great man, what a step up in setup and so quickly while unexpected. Brilliant!!!


----------



## aaroncornish

Glenn said:


> That's a big leap
> 
> Where are you based Aaron?


Manchester area. I am going to need some training for sure now


----------



## aaroncornish

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Well that's a nuisance, the hoppers to big to go under the shelf. I bet your gutted!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great man, what a step up in setup and so quickly while unexpected. Brilliant!!!


I am going to have to get the small hopper I think


----------



## coffeechap

you can get them from foundry


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Or move the shelf up, who cares mate its frigging awesome! Whatever it takes. You must be having full on kid like excitement. Stoked for you and I'm not jealous not me, nope not one little bit hahaha.

ENJOY!!


----------



## aaroncornish

Sk8-bizarre said:


> Or move the shelf up, who cares mate its frigging awesome! Whatever it takes. You must be having full on kid like excitement. Stoked for you and I'm not jealous not me, nope not one little bit hahaha.
> 
> ENJOY!!


Totally! It's like Christmas! Already stuck 3kg of dud beans through it to get the seasoning underway

Very grateful


----------



## aaroncornish

coffeechap said:


> you can get them from foundry


I might have to - think other half will be very unhappy with it not fitting under shelf! Ha


----------



## Sk8-bizarre

Need to change your sig now bud, you've moved up in the coffee classes.

I hope it doesn't change you. Always remember your roots brother Aaron.


----------



## froggystyle

Deffo get the short hopper, looks loads better. How many seconds did you set up each button for?


----------



## aaroncornish

Standard settings at the moment. Bit overwhelmed by it all.

What about you, how long are you grinding for a double shot


----------



## froggystyle

Got 1 at 1 second to purge, then 2 at 2 seconds, get near on 10g per shot on number 2, so I stick pf in and hit 2, move of out for a second or two then pop it back in and hit 2 again, weighing out I get 20g on the nose every time, if you get the short hopper keep an eye on the beans, they can run out quick when your knocking the shots out. Love my compak!


----------



## aaroncornish

Holy moly - 20g is taking me 8 seconds

I am grinding at 10, my zero is at 5.

Lots of playing ahead


----------



## froggystyle

Maybe the E8 and E10 are different, I don't know, I took mine to 50 from the start then dialled it n from there.


----------



## aaroncornish

Must be









I am sure I will work it all out. It was the same when I got the 65e

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy

Boots did some videos with the E8:


----------



## aaroncornish

Watched those over and over lol. Primarily to see if I could see the grind number


----------



## hotmetal

Wow what a setup! And what an upgrade! And how fast is that grinder FFS?! The 65E gives me 18g in roughly 10" (depending on bean/roast) but you're doing 10g in 2"! Rapid or what? You're going to be making some great coffee when you've got your head around all the new gear mate!


----------



## coffeechap

aaroncornish said:


> Holy moly - 20g is taking me 8 seconds
> 
> I am grinding at 10, my zero is at 5.
> 
> Lots of playing ahead


look at the grind consistency, compare to the zenith and you will get your start point, only use a few grams at a time.


----------



## coffeechap

froggystyle said:


> Got 1 at 1 second to purge, then 2 at 2 seconds, get near on 10g per shot on number 2, so I stick pf in and hit 2, move of out for a second or two then pop it back in and hit 2 again, weighing out I get 20g on the nose every time, if you get the short hopper keep an eye on the beans, they can run out quick when your knocking the shots out. Love my compak!


does yours only have 2 settings?


----------



## 4085

forget the grind number as it is irrelevant. there are 2 ain ways I set a grinder up. You can simplyweigh and dispense into a container (forget the buttons timing facility) and pull a shot. Weigh out and time and then make adjustments until the shot pours right, you then know the grind setting is correct, but this is going to vary anyway until the burrs are seasoned fully. You then guestimate the timing button until you get the right time/weight combo.....it only takes me a couple of goes normally. Forget the other way as it sounds as if you are ballpark anyway. The E10 takes approximately 3.5 seconds for 15 gms


----------



## Thecatlinux

Nice setup , wow what a leap ,

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeet !


----------



## aaroncornish

Thanks for all the advice guys. I have burnt through my 1.5kg of test beans, as well as 3kg to season the burrs


----------



## froggystyle

coffeechap said:


> does yours only have 2 settings?


Nope, it has the third, but i am happy with just using the two buttons for now.


----------



## froggystyle

aaroncornish said:


> Thanks for all the advice guys. I have burnt through my 1.5kg of test beans, as well as 3kg to season the burrs


I still have three bags of the beans BB sent with the grinder, you can have them if you need more?


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> I still have three bags of the beans BB sent with the grinder, you can have them if you need more?


Thanks for the kind offer. Would they be drinkable or just seasoning beans?


----------



## froggystyle

Just seasoning, think they were roasted last year but failed the QC stage.


----------



## aaroncornish

Ok cool. I will try and work out what they will cost to post and send you some cash









3 x 250g bag?


----------



## froggystyle

Think they are 500g bags, don't worry about cash, it will only be a few quid.

PM me your details and ill sort tomorrow.


----------



## aaroncornish

You sir are a gent! PM coming your way.

Thank you.


----------



## greenm

Looking good Aaron, loving the look of the E8 as well...you need some ECM Portafilter Handles now though


----------



## charris

froggystyle said:


> Got 1 at 1 second to purge, then 2 at 2 seconds, get near on 10g per shot on number 2, so I stick pf in and hit 2, move of out for a second or two then pop it back in and hit 2 again, weighing out I get 20g on the nose every time


Froggy, just some dumb questions:

1) Why not set button no.2 at 4 seconds and get the 20g with one button press?

2) Can you set a button at tenths of a second? e.g if you wanted 16 grams to set button at 3.2 or similar.


----------



## charris

charris said:


> Froggy, just some dumb questions:
> 
> 1) Why not set button no.2 at 4 seconds and get the 20g with one button press?
> 
> 2) Can you set a button at tenths of a second? e.g if you wanted 16 grams to set button at 3.2 or similar.


Ok, just saw Martin's video so my second question has been answered.


----------



## froggystyle

As funny as it sounds, i set it to 4 seconds and got way over 20g, i like the fact i can hit button one and get about 5g out, then hit button two and get about 10g out.

Yes you can set to tenths of a second.


----------



## aaroncornish

Quick update. Getting much better with the grinder.

Starting to get to grips with the changes that moving the adjustment collar makes.

Currently getting my 18g out in about 4.2seconds. Rapid!


----------



## CallumT

With My E8, Grind size is 20 to 25 for most beans I think I'm @ 22 or somthing with a 17.5g dose on the L1

Shame about the ~600g mid hopper.


----------



## aaroncornish

Cool Callum, so all things being equal (which they are usually not) I am on the right lines









I have the short hopper coming from Foundry imminently


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

froggystyle said:


> Yes you can set to tenths of a second.


....the adjustment is actually to 1/100th of a second on the E8.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

aaroncornish said:


> Cool Callum, so all things being equal (which they are usually not) I am on the right lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the short hopper coming from Foundry imminently


I'd put my money on it arriving tomorrow!


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

froggystyle said:


> Maybe the E8 and E10 are different, I don't know, I took mine to 50 from the start then dialled it n from there.


The numbers are wildly different on the E8 and the E10. The numbers on the E10 are 20+ more for a similar grind. No idea what the numbers refer to really. I'll ask Compak the next time I speak to them, there may be some logic.


----------



## coffeechap

CallumT said:


> Shame about the ~600g mid hopper.


not at £15 all in it wasn't !


----------



## aaroncornish

coffeechap said:


> not at £15 all in it wasn't !


Quite. Deal of the century!









Love it


----------



## aaroncornish

New hopper is here! Will get a new picture later now the bench has been tidied up


----------



## froggystyle

Did you get the 250g ?


----------



## aaroncornish

It's the 275g I think


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com

Looking good Aaron!


----------



## froggystyle

Looking good, same as mne. Don't pull the little plastic thing out like I did, beans come through the gap!


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> Looking good, same as mne. Don't pull the little plastic thing out like I did, beans come through the gap!


I do worse, I take the hopper off without closing it... constantly!

Had some good shots today. Been trying to dial in some Rocko Mountain Reserve.

Got another 700g waiting in the wings from Foundry, hopefully will have nailed it by then!


----------



## hotmetal

aaroncornish said:


> I do worse, I take the hopper off without closing it... constantly!


Lovely setup there Aaron. Apart from speed how does it compare with the 65E? Although I realise you only had the 65E and the new machine together for a short while but just curious on your first impressions.

My favourite muppetry is to push the slider in, clean the hopper, refill it and then forget to pull the slider out again. First thing I know about it is when I get 3g in the PF and a lot of quiet whirring!


----------



## aaroncornish

hotmetal said:


> Lovely setup there Aaron. Apart from speed how does it compare with the 65E? Although I realise you only had the 65E and the new machine together for a short while but just curious on your first impressions.
> 
> My favourite muppetry is to push the slider in, clean the hopper, refill it and then forget to pull the slider out again. First thing I know about it is when I get 3g in the PF and a lot of quiet whirring!


Honest answer, not sure! I didn't get much of a chance to play with the 65e before the Compak arrived.

The compak is obviously a lot bigger, and I would say quite a lot noisier.

I don't think my skills are at a level where I could necessarily taste the difference in the cup.

To be honest changing so much at the same time made it all slightly overwhelming.


----------

